# Who Is Smoking This Weekend?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s been a while for me but the smoker is going. Two 11 pound pork butts plus two racks of baby back ribs went on around 9:00am. It’s taken awhile to come up to 225 due to the wind, snow and 34 degree temps.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s been a while for me but the smoker is going. Two 11 pound pork butts plus two racks of baby back ribs went on around 9:00am. It’s taken awhile to come up to 225 due to the wind, snow and 34 degree temps.


Yep I'm in too. I have a 15 lb brisket I'll be smoking all day tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing here. Kids bailed on plans to come to the lake. Got a big ham now for 2 of us. Ham samiches for a couple weeks.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

4 lb venison roast turned into pastrami


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Couple cohos tomorrow maybe.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Got some cheese from Williams in Pinconning. May cold smoke some tomorrow when I do the brisket. Sounds like a good add on to the venison summer sausage and crackers.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Sunday. Bacon wrapped jalapenos with blue cheese combined with venison steaks. I'll marinate and pound out the steaks. Two or three on small kabob. Charcoal and apple. Sear. Move off heat ... Smoke for a bit. It's a appetizer.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Might smoke a bowl. WTH,


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I bet JR will be


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wife has hip and neck arthritis pain. Couple hits and she relaxes a little. Then falls asleep and I watch MeatEater.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ribs came out great, very tender. The butts are up to 187. I just moved them to the oven to finish the temperature rise. It’s 32 outside and dropping.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Just getting my Brisket on the rack. 25° outside. Not exactly what I'd consider mid April weather. Topic of another thread I guess. 10 hours till chow.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

LGB said:


> Just getting my Brisket on the rack. 25° outside. Not exactly what I'd consider mid April weather. Topic of another thread I guess. 10 hours till chow.


25 here in the Cedar Swamp as well. Pulling the cohos out of the brine in an hour or so. Brisket sounds awful good.

PSA: Last day of prime rib roasts at Meijer for $7.99. I picked up two earlier this week, but might grab a couple more today. $5.99 last year....and I don't see beef prices getting better any time soon. I also snagged a couple of the Smithfield picnic hams for .89 a pound. Never smoked a pre-cooked ham before, but figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

TK81 said:


> 25 here in the Cedar Swamp as well. Pulling the cohos out of the brine in an hour or so. Brisket sounds awful good.
> 
> PSA: Last day of prime rib roasts at Meijer for $7.99. I picked up two earlier this week, but might grab a couple more today. $5.99 last year....and I don't see beef prices getting better any time soon. I also snagged a couple of the Smithfield picnic hams for .89 a pound. Never smoked a pre-cooked ham before, but figured I would give it a shot.


Now I have to run to Midland for a PRR. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another successful day of smoking meat. Happy Easter feast to all.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

12lb turkey on the Traeger today.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Dish7 said:


> 12lb turkey on the Traeger today.


Never smoked a turkey. Chickens are great on a smoker. Truly not sure a turkey would fit in my smoker. Have to give it a shot this year. I'm looking at buying a pellet smoker/grill. Just haven't decided which one. So many good ones out there. Don't need a huge model so that's been where I'm stuck in my decision.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

LGB said:


> Never smoked a turkey. Chickens are great on a smoker. Truly not sure a turkey would fit in my smoker. Have to give it a shot this year. I'm looking at buying a pellet smoker/grill. Just haven't decided which one. So many good ones out there. Don't need a huge model so that's been where I'm stuck in my decision.


I used to just deep fry for Thankgiving. Then one year about 5 years or more back, I decided to smoke one and fry one. Deep fried turkey is awesome, but the smoked bird almost always seems to get eaten first. I do one of each every Thanksgiving now and then usually smoke another one at Christmas. 12 lb'er fits in my little vertical smoker perfectly.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LGB said:


> I'm looking at buying a pellet smoker/grill. Just haven't decided which one.


Whatever model you decide on, you'll never look back.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Dish7 said:


> Whatever model you decide on, you'll never look back.


Where have I heard that before. Looking at the Pit Boss XL1000.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LGB said:


> Where have I heard that before. Looking at the Pot Boss XL1000.


Pot Boss or Pit Boss? Two completely different types of smoking, lol.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Dish7 said:


> Pot Boss or Pit Boss? Two completely different types of smoking, lol.


Shhh. Best of both worlds.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

TK81 said:


> I used to just deep fry for Thankgiving. Then one year about 5 years or more back, I decided to smoke one and fry one. Deep fried turkey is awesome, but the smoked bird almost always seems to get eaten first. I do one of each every Thanksgiving now and then usually smoke another one at Christmas. 12 lb'er fits in my little vertical smoker perfectly.
> View attachment 826927


Mines about identical but it's a Master Built I think. 4 racks inside. Can be removed to hang meats also. Just wasn't sure it was big enough inside for a big bird. Maybe it is.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Did smoke a brisket Saturday and a Short rib plate Sunday. Both turned out very good. Today I grilled in the snow. Standing venison rib loin. Very good finish also.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

Easter Sunday dinner
Brussel Sprouts with bacon off the pellet grill.







Prime rib was in the Sous Vide at 130°F for 3 hours then grilled on the pellet grill at 500 for 3 minutes a side.














Desert was Fresh Raspberry Chees cake, not from a grill or smoker, but wow was it good


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

There'll be a TON of people smoking tomorrow!


----------

